# .22 mags...questions and are they worth having ???



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a .22 mag S&W revolver with a 8'' barrell it shoot nice but I need to scope it so it can reach its potential. Any thoughts ?

Also I have the chance to buy a .22 mag rifle...how deadly are they compared to a LR ??? 

Here in Mich at night we can only use rim fire or shotguns.

Can you use LR ammo in a Mag gun ???


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Can you use LR ammo in a Mag gun ???


NOT safely! There is the opportunity for case expansion / cracking which could end badly. I wouldn't do it. In fact, a 22 lr will fit inside of a .22 mag casing. I've heard of guys actually using a 22 mag casing to sleeve their mag barrels for shooting .22LR. I wouldn't do that either though.









Hopefully someone more qualified than myself can get into the ballistics of the two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris definitly has the right info on the 22-22mag in the same gun, don't do it. Thats why Ruger has the two cylinders for the single six's. I'll have to look up some info on the LR vs. MAG.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.22 LR 40gr bullet has a muzzle velocity of 1260fps and 141ft lbs of energy at 100yds it has a velocity of 1023fps and 93 ft lbs of energy. The optimum zero is at 59yds.

.22 WMR 40gr. bullet has a muzzle velocity of 1910fps and 324ft lbs of energy at 100yds it has a velocity of1300fps and 156ft lbs of energy. the optimum zero is 124yds


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are hunting at night and want to drop what you shoot where you can find it the .22 WMR is well worth the price. If you have to make long shots or shoot bobcat, fox or coyote it is worth the price. If you are just shooting rabbits and plinking stick with the .22 LR. JMHO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys....looks like a .22 mag may be in the safe soon enough.

Before I do....any thoughts on which rifle ?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thank you guys....looks like a .22 mag may be in the safe soon enough.
> 
> Before I do....any thoughts on which rifle ?


I have a ruger model 77 with green mountain barrel and a CZ 452. I love the action of the Ruger and the rotary magazine but the CZ is smoother and more accurate. I highly recommend either. JMHO ET


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The model 77 is a good rifle IMO or if you want a semi-auto they make the 10-22 in a Magnum version. Or you could just scope the pistol. The ballistics are really not that much different than out of a rifle, for some unexplainable reason.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 on the 10-22WMR.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> +1 on the 10-22WMR.


have you guys priced a 10/22 magnum lately? Plus they had all sorts of feeding problems, that is why Ruger discontinued them and will not work on them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did not know that they discontinued it, as I have not been in the market for one, Thanks for the info Ed


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*yup!!!!! and all the used ones are going for over 600 bucks plus:mad2:*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

yes I was just quoted 700 for one new in the box with 3 boxs of shells...too pricy for me.

I thought she was nuts....

So, if I want a semi what should I get ?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The Remington 597 .22WMR is the only one I know of in current production.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

wilded said:


> the remington 597 .22wmr is the only one i know of in current production.


 the rem 597 in 17 hmr are on call back . The action has been blowing up---my brother in laws 597 failed lucky no one was hurt--rem gave him a choice of any rifle he wanted. but the 22 mag hasn't had the same problem. A buddys 597 shoots under 1" at 100


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my...yes I think I have to find one.

Thank you for the recomendation !


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It was not a failure of the model 597 but of the .17HMR cartridge which uses a high pressure powder. As far as I know all .17HMR semi autos have been discontinued or recalled. I had a green mountain .17MR on a Ruger 10/22 mag reciever for a while and some of the cases would be swelled when you picked them up. The .22 WMR has had no such problems. JMHO


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go!

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/96581


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would have to agree with what you just wrote. I had heard that before. But was still up in the air with which cal. to purchase. I thought I would want a 10/22 and have some in the LR and like them...However last fall I was at a Gander Mountain and this woman brings in several guns to sell. I thought whats the harm in my asking what she wanted for them...so she said. Give me a little more than they are offering and you can have what you want. One of them was a Rem 552 a beautiful gun ! looked like new. they offered her 100 for it I got it for 110. I gave it to my son for Christmas who is now 14. I really like the rifle...only thing I did not like was the tube feed. The 597 takes care of that.

I was just concerned about shooting yotes and cats. Did not think the 17 had the same energy as the 22 mag.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You are correct the 17HMR does not have the knock down of the .22WMR

I will give you your money back plus a $10.00 profit on the 552 if you ever need the money.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I've Shot many critters with both 22 mag and 17 hmr and I perfer the 17 hmr--22 mag was my favorite for many years until I bougth the 17---Most liked the 5mm in my area over the 22 mag---Both have a place in my gun safe---I belive Marlin made the BEST 22mag autoatriot:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> You are correct the 17HMR does not have the knock down of the .22WMR
> 
> I will give you your money back plus a $10.00 profit on the 552 if you ever need the money.


Right time right place can never be beat.

He loves his new rifle. I am just glad I was able to find what I wanted to...strange how that happened after a Prayer. Not really too strange.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

i too asked that question (are they worth it ) until i was witness to how efficient they dropped a red fox and the fact that where i hunt no centerfire rifles/handguns are permitted so i went and bought one and been loving it low noise no recoil and most importantly stops them reds cold


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Bison,

I am trying to find a Remington now.

Have a good 4th.


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Bison66, you should consider moving to one of the free states. Pennsylvania sounds their rules on guns would not work for me. Louisiana is the Sportsman's Paradise or at least it was until BP acted Stupidly and didn't follow normal oil industry practice.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

i agree however it isnt the whole state just the over populated areas (philadelphia-pittsburg ) and surrounding suburbs we do have big woods but i personally dont have the time or finances to get there very often LA sounds sweet but i would prefer a more northern climate (minnesota-michigan)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

B66 I was surprised at the number of reds you do have. A few years ago when I seeing a woman from NY I would drive through PA. The number of reds sure stuck in my mind. It was winter and there was good snow on the ground. It seemed every few miles I would notice a red hunting old farms, cattails, corn fields, etc. Always thought about getting back there.

Have you ever taken yotes with your 22 mag ?


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

no yotes yet however they are making their way into our parts and i do believe that an accurate head shot will do it ill keep you posted


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yepppers I was guessing that you did NOT have many yotes in your parts with the number of fox. We saw a huge decline in fox after yotes showed up....KILL THEM...I mean the yotes. Shoot them when and where ever you can. They will run out your fox. Well not run out, they will eat them.

I was with a friend once who liked to track out yotes. We would cut a track along a road and he would track it...I would glass the area looking for it. He once was following a track when he noticed it started a chase of a fox that it had jumped...the yote ran it down shortly, killed it, chowed for a bit and moved on. It was a nice red. Reds may be a thing of the past ? Hope not. I have never seen them like I saw in your area...might have been timing...but I am guessing not.


----------

